# Am I getting screwed on servicing my AP by my AD?



## Illuminati01

Two weeks ago I have sent my Royal Oak for a periodic maintenance service at my AD. This is the first service in about 7yrs and the watch is a bit scratched (heavy usage).










When receiving the quotations of the maintenance, I was blown away! In total, they charge me for more than half the price of the watch when I bought it!

Biggest quote is the 'total service', where they strip and clean all parts of the watch, refresh the oil and replace all wind- and timemechanisms. I can understand this quote, however, I am also charged for e.g. 'diverse parts regarding winding', 'diverse parts regarding timemechanisms', packings, crown, replacement of the mainspring and polishing.

On the internet, AP elaborates what they exactly do in a maintenance service (see links below) and what they charge. If I interprete their website correctly, replacement of worn parts and replacement of the crown are part of the service. Does this imply that I am being screwed by my AD or am I missing something here? The costs come no where near the mentioned costs of AP also....

Don't get me wrong, I am willing to pay for good service. But half of the price of the watch?!? That sounds too much in my opinion...

Do you guys have any experience with the above?

Thanks in advance for your input!

PS If you would like further info on the quotations, please feel free to PM me.

Links:
http://www2.audemarspiguet.com/customer_service/UserFiles/File/Types Service/Service_A_en.pdf

http://www2.audemarspiguet.com/customer_service/UserFiles/File/Types Service/Service_B1_en.pdf


----------



## a_laksmana

Have you tried going directly to AP service center instead? Also, Dont they give you options with price next to it? When I service my Rolex, they would say movement service x dollars, polishing case x dollars, replacement crown x dollars, etc. Im scared now, my APRO is also due for service now. Its keeping perfect time and has minor scratches.


----------



## Illuminati01

They give me some options (e.g. polishing), but most of the costs are not (about 65% (75% including polishing)). 

As AP is very transparant in their servicing and costs, I got the feeling that the AD is trying to obtain some margin... Although I do not work in the 'luxury products industry', I can guess that AP is transparant for this very reason. As a (very happy) customer, I don't like being highly charged for products I know are relatively cheap. 

I just called some other AD's, which state that some of the charged costs should be included in the service itself (however, they were not 100% sure as you could expect..). 

The AD will call me this Monday to elaborate on the costs (their watchmaker, who I spoke, could not). If the costs will not decrease subtantially, I will email AP directly and ask if these costs are reasonable. Because I really think they are not; I can buy a new watch for this money or a very nice used watch


----------



## GETS

May I ask what you were quoted please (I have an AP RO)? You say it comes to half the price of the watch but I don't know what you paid for your AP RO (if it was new or used etc).

Regards,


----------



## Illuminati01

Total of EUR 3.900, of which EUR 1.360 is optional (new glas, polishing and new clasp).

The official quotes of AP can be found on their website (in Swiss francs) and are about EUR 1.180 (Periodic maintenancance) and EUR 313 (Service B1; Water-resistance).


----------



## Tick Talk

That price is outrageous! Let's hope there is some misunderstanding :-( Unfortunately, I've had these same disucssions with another major Swiss AD and, mysteriously, the price starts to drop as you question...


----------



## Watchbreath

Go out and get some quotes from some watchmakers.


----------



## nicktanbt

That's a lot. I've been to the service center directly and gotten a 10+ year old vintage RO which has NEVER been serviced back to tip-top condition for about USD$1k (the watch finally stopped working and its owner decided to send it for it's first service). Another USD$1k was for optional parts replacement which was not necessary. Your quote seems rather steep.


----------



## Lilac1

Price seems fair if you opt to replace every single piece of scratched metal on it.


----------



## georges zaslavsky

3k$ for a whole service + case + bracelet polish!!!!! That is insane


----------



## Will_f

Illuminati01 said:


> Total of EUR 3.900, of which EUR 1.360 is optional (new glas, polishing and new clasp).
> 
> The official quotes of AP can be found on their website (in Swiss francs) and are about EUR 1.180 (Periodic maintenancance) and EUR 313 (Service B1; Water-resistance).


I once had an amazingly expensive service on a vintage Rolex. It involved replacing the 18K bezel, the crystal, the case, the case back, the bracelet, and fully servicing the movement (which had never been serviced in 32 years). It still came in substantially less than 3900 Euros. Either AP is WAY too rich for my blood (possible) or something is funky.

Will


----------



## Watchbreath

How long ago was "once"?


Will_f said:


> I once had an amazingly expensive service on a vintage Rolex. It involved replacing the 18K bezel, the crystal, the case, the case back, the bracelet, and fully servicing the movement (which had never been serviced in 32 years). It still came in substantially less than 3900 Euros. Either AP is WAY to rich for my blood (possible) or something is funky.
> 
> Will


----------



## Will_f

Watchbreath said:


> How long ago was "once"?


2010. The watch was a 1980 Oysterquartz. Now that I think about it, it was 30 years.

Will


----------



## Watchbreath

:-d One of those "old moments".


Will_f said:


> 2010. The watch was a 1980 Oysterquartz. Now that I think about it, it was 30 years.
> 
> Will


----------



## watchma

Illuminati01 said:


> I got the feeling that the AD is trying to obtain some margin


of course they are trying to make some margin


----------



## iim7v7im7

*Something does sound a bit odd...*

It certainly is worth some further inquiry. For your reference AP states:


Service A, Periodic Maintenance is 950-980 CH
Refurbishing Option for Service A is 210-260 CH
Service B1, Water Resistance is 200-220 CH
Service C1, Watch Exterior Refurbishing is 350-420 CH
TOTAL would be 1,710-1,880 CH​
At today's rates in Euros...*1,416-1,557 Euros*​
This in itself is a hefty service cost, particularly for a watch without any complications. Now, you may have significant damage to either external or external parts that may be driving the quote upward. Did they highlight specific areas of damage or part replacement? What Country are you located in? Did the quote come directly from the AP service center?


----------



## Watchbreath

:-( Just had one, I though I got screwed when I payed for a service and it was $20. That was in 1968!


Watchbreath said:


> :-d One of those "old moments".


----------



## Illuminati01

First of all thanks for all the replies guys. 

I just spoke with my AD and they told me these prices are the prices they were charged by the Dutch importer 'Bagijn'. Why there is a huge gap in prices stated on the website of AP and my quotations, they did not know. Why I am being charged for elements that should be part of the 'periodic maintenance service' they also did not know. 

What they did know, was that they also, and I quote, "needed to eat". I am just wondering how much.... 

My next step is mailing both AP Switserland as well as Bagijn. I will keep you posted on this matter. 


PS Have a great 2013!


----------



## iim7v7im7

Since you are in the EU, I would contact AP service in Le Brassus, CH directly. I would not contact Bagijn.



Illuminati01 said:


> First of all thanks for all the replies guys.
> 
> I just spoke with my AD and they told me these prices are the prices they were charged by the Dutch importer 'Bagijn'. Why there is a huge gap in prices stated on the website of AP and my quotations, they did not know. Why I am being charged for elements that should be part of the 'periodic maintenance service' they also did not know.
> 
> What they did know, was that they also, and I quote, "needed to eat". I am just wondering how much....
> 
> My next step is mailing both AP Switserland as well as Bagijn. I will keep you posted on this matter.
> 
> PS Have a great 2013!


----------



## Illuminati01

iim7v7im7 said:


> Since you are in the EU, I would contact AP service in Le Brassus, CH directly. I would not contact Bagijn.


Ok, thanks a lot! Do you have a direct contact or should I just email their general adress ([email protected])?

On another forum, I have seen these contacts, yet I am unable to see the entire discussion: 
[email protected]
[email protected]

Does anyone have info on these people (I know some people here have lots of contacts  )? The second one is located in London at a repair centre, that's the only thing I know... However, I think sticking with Switserland is the best perhaps


----------



## watchcentric

Hi,

This is a quite old thread, but I wonder how this ended since I'm about to send my AP to a an AD in The Netherlands as well...
Is it better to send directly to Le Brassus? If not what is the recommended AP in The Netherlands to avoid being charged too much like Illuminati01?

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## seanwontreturn

Its a nature of dealers to try to mark up everything going thru them.


----------



## renovar

georges zaslavsky said:


> 3k$ for a whole service + case + bracelet polish!!!!! That is insane


 3900 EUROs... That's like 5+K USD!!!Dang!!!


----------



## Kru Chris

renovar said:


> 3900 EUROs... That's like 5+K USD!!!Dang!!!


I would always try and cut out the middle man. Besides, the service department at the factory is likely to have 100 times the experience of the AD's team of 2 or 3 guys.


----------



## adnjoo

ouch. now I don't know if I want to own an AP..


----------



## mikemargolis

Your AD should get a (small) discount on service, and then they mark their price up. They are: 1) writing it up and taking it in, 2) packing it up to go out, 3) shipping and insuring the watch as it goes back to the factory, 4) communicating with you once they get the estimate, 5) communicating with the factory after you reply, 6) getting the watch back no matter your decision, 7) communicating with you that the watch is ready for your pickup. 

None of that is free, and the shipping and insurance can be difficult and costly.

All that having been said, I would call the factory repair directly and tell them that you're looking for an estimate, base on your watch needing A, B and C. Do not tell them that ABC Jewelers is screwing you with a royal markup, as they will likely defend their jeweler. They are the customer, after all.


----------



## OrolgioPete

AP service pricing is absolutely brutal


----------



## Kru Chris

From a metallurgical & engineering aspect, I would have some questions. My later mother only had *one watch* from the age of 14 till she died in her late 60s. That small hand-wound ladies watch got _cleaned_
every few years. But AFAIK, no parts were ever replaced! it was likely a slower beating watch (KIENZLE brand, I think). But I swear, she wore it daily for over 50 years. (Cleaning was done by local watchmakers and was a matter of days. One such service cost "35 Marks" or mabe $ 15 about 40 years ago. Doubt that the watch was completely disassembled like at AP. Nor do I know if they had ultra sound baths back the.

*Do parts get worn out in just 7 years?* How come that my mother's watch kept working for more than 50 years without
any parts getting replaced?!

Please ask for these worn parts to be returned. Some guys have access to high end microscopes...


----------



## F91

If you can't afford to have a watch repaired then don't live above your means.


----------



## MartinVang

Arent AP well known for their outrageous service costs?


----------



## VESPASIAN

uhhh yes.


----------



## thetimebandit

That's insane. Stories like this scare me as a new APRO owner.


----------



## Blue Note

This thread brings to mind a series of videos by Paul Pluta, aka “Archie Luxury” 4-5 years back. Went something like this. The first video is an unboxing and he goes over how fantastic his AP RO is. In the second he expresses buyers remorse because of some issue with the crown not functioning right. In the third video he shares that AP charged $3,000+ for service / repair the RO that was just returned and shows AP’s detailed invoice. In his fourth video he features a beautiful fresh from service RO he has for sale. The AP RO is a great watch and I might get one someday but I’ll go into it knowing what it costs to service.


----------



## knightRider

Most high end watches come with equally high service costs.


----------



## bobernet

For those in the US, deal directly with APSC Clearwater. No games, no markup, great service, quick turn-around. They’ll send you a shipping kit to send in the watch for service.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider

........ said:


> For those in the US, deal directly with APSC Clearwater. No games, no markup, great service, quick turn-around. They'll send you a shipping kit to send in the watch for service.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


are you affiliated?


----------



## bobernet

knightRider said:


> are you affiliated?


No, but I own an AP and have dealt with APSC Clearwater.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider

........ said:


> No, but I own an AP and have dealt with APSC Clearwater.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Cool..

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## UofRSpider

If you are interested and can get through his cursed-laced rants, ArchieLuxury did a video of complete pricing of service on his RO. It was over 3k and he goes through the receipt list by list. Its very interesting. Good luck.


----------



## Watchbreath

That also includes cars.


knightRider said:


> Most high end watches come with equally high service costs.


----------



## UofRSpider

F91 said:


> If you can't afford to have a watch repaired then don't live above your means.


Very well said.


----------



## WTSP

F91 said:


> If you can't afford to have a watch repaired then don't live above your means.


One can have the means, but still be unwilling to pay due to a perception that high service costs offer poor value for one's dollar.


----------



## wilson007

WTSP said:


> One can have the means, but still be unwilling to pay due to a perception that high service costs offer poor value for one's dollar.


I totally agree with this sentiment. APs aren't priced higher than equivalent PPs or VCs, so why should a customer expect different service costs?

Regardless, let's consider the type of customer. Most people in this market have gone through the Big 3 brands. Rolex charges under $800 for almost any watch they make. Omega, Breitling, etc etc, charge less than that. Now this guy trades in his Explorer 1 that he just paid $600 to service and buys an AP 15400. It's a more expensive watch, so maybe the service will be a little more. Next thing he knows, the service estimate is $1.5k. If I were him, I'd be pissed off for being nickel and dimed. He won't be eating ramen for a month to pay the service charge, but he sure will think harder next time before he considers a high horology piece.

It's like when you buy a 911 and are charged $500 for an oil change. You can afford it, but... C'mon Porsche.


----------



## knightRider

wilson007 said:


> I totally agree with this sentiment. APs aren't priced higher than equivalent PPs or VCs, so why should a customer expect different service costs?
> 
> Regardless, let's consider the type of customer. Most people in this market have gone through the Big 3 brands. Rolex charges under $800 for almost any watch they make. Omega, Breitling, etc etc, charge less than that. Now this guy trades in his Explorer 1 that he just paid $600 to service and buys an AP 15400. It's a more expensive watch, so maybe the service will be a little more. Next thing he knows, the service estimate is $1.5k. If I were him, I'd be pissed off for being nickel and dimed. He won't be eating ramen for a month to pay the service charge, but he sure will think harder next time before he considers a high horology piece.
> 
> It's like when you buy a 911 and are charged $500 for an oil change. You can afford it, but... C'mon Porsche.


All the more reason to research before you buy. No point in complaining afterwards IMO..


----------



## nemanja198

How long is recommendation period for servicing AP?
Maybe it is far less frequently than Rolex or Omega and Breitling?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## tomatoes

Lots of friends including myself have had pretty poor experiences with AP watches over the years. 
I noticed that the models which had the most technical issues were the ROs with the 3120 movement and the ROOs with the additional DD module.
I swore off the brand and took a 7-year hiatus from it.
Last month, i came back to the brand and purchased myself a new ROC which does not have an in-house movement and can be easily serviced by a good watchmaker for considerably less.


----------

